# Need some advice on flavourings



## Marco (20/4/15)

Hi guys.
I'm new to forum and been off real smokes for 4weeks now and going strong.

I did some research on DIY juices lately and found a lot of helpfull info on this topic from this awesome forum.

Q: I received a black bag full of flavouvorings from a friend they used it for flouvoring in yougurts and fruit juices.
There is a few different suppliers and would like to know if anyone knows more about these ones and sucessfully mixed and vaped it.

Flavour brand is Silesia.

Any info on them would help a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/4/15)

Not a good idea bud. You have no idea what is in those flavorings and it could be harmful.
Rather buy some flavorings for e-juice from vaping vendors and use that.
I have been all over the web and haven't seen anything yet about Silesia being used in e-juice. Be careful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marco (20/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Not a good idea bud. You have no idea what is in those flavorings and it could be harmful.
> Rather buy some flavorings for e-juice from vaping vendors and use that.
> I have been all over the web and haven't seen anything yet about Silesia being used in e-juice. Be careful.


Thanks man
I was tempted but love my lungs way to much to put anything into it I am not 100% sure about.
Waiting for payday, big order already in my head.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/4/15)

Welcome @Marco 

DIY juice is fun, but as @zadiac mentioned stick with what is known to be safe for inhalation. Food flavouring is generally safe for consumption but could contain compounds and oils that are dangerous to inhale.

Have a look at www.skybluevaping.co.za and invest in a DIY Juice starter kit, well worth it. Www.Vapourmountain.co.za and www.valleyvapour.co.za also have some great flavouring concentrates. Also spend some time on the forum, poke around and ask questions (like you've just done  )

Here's a good place to start... http://ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

And we'd love to see a post in this thread: http://ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

